# Lost black and white domestic shorthair cat



## find_my_Leo (Jan 8, 2011)

Leo is 1 year and three months, neutured and chipped
he's black and white, mostly black, and went missing late around 11ish on the 6/1/11. It is completely unlike him to stay out, and he always returns within a couple of hours and sleeps in at night. He was wearing a black patent colllar which has a silver style bow and bell. Ive checked my surrounding area been out numerous times with his food and nothing, asked my neighbours too, Ive had a cat that went missing before so im trying all that I know. I live in the bushill park area in Enfield, Middlesex, if anyone has any information, or could tell me any other suggestions on how to find him it would be really appreciated.


----------



## find_my_Leo (Jan 8, 2011)

My Leo has returned three days after he went missing, returned very hungry and vmeow is very different, seems he has been stuck somewhere, but glad to have him back


----------

